

The Perfect Birth Control for Men Is Here. Why Can't We Use It? - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-perfect-birth-control-for-men-is-here-why-cant-we-use-it

======
namlem
Ugh, the private sector is laughably bad at drug development. All the big
pharma companies combined haven't put out more than a handful of genuinely
innovative drugs in the past two decades.

------
dscpls
I'm not impressed that they say condoms are not effective

~~~
itsybitsycoder
They have a typical use failure rate 10x worse than an IUD so that is pretty
bad. ~10% odds of pregnancy each year you use it as your only form of birth
control, whereas an IUD is less than 1%. Over 10 years, that's a 35% success
rate for condoms and a 90% success rate for the IUD, isn't it?

